# Co2 Splitter?



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im just wondering whats the best way to split my 5 pound co2 into 2 tanks?


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

CANADIAN AQUATICS
Has some CO2 Splitters. 
In line 2-way manifold (quick connect/disconnect) $8.00

CO2 Y - Splitter | Green Leaf Aquariums

or something similar.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Canadian Aquatics carries some, depending on what you need you can always make it yourself from parts bought at homedepot/lowes/rona


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike.

I can vouch for the ones that Canadian Aquatics sells (as I am currently using one to split a 20lb tank ATM).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

How would you adjust it thought?


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

It would be the same pressure for both tanks unless you want to get two regulators. 
You might be able to find a custom fitting so you can have two needle valves and two bubble counters
for each... something like this:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks expensive!

You can pretty much make anything you want with fittings from homedepot/lowes/rona, but all depends on your current hardware and how you want to change it as sometimes it takes multiple fittings to change to what you need so things can work.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

The 2 tanks are different size will need different pressure. So the one at Canadian Aquatic will not work.
That looks pretty nice btw


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Depends. You might be able to get away with using a smaller diffuser in your smaller tank while using the same pressure.

What sizes are the two tanks?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

20 g long heavily planted using a atomizer, my other tank will be a 5 g with a glass diffuser


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

is it worth a try just to use same pressure? The gas is going to take the path of least resistance so your diffusers will ultimately be the regulating factor. 
If you get to high Co2 readings in the 5g than try Home Depot for a splitter fitting with a needle valve?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I had on my co2 tank before I changed it a stem that tied into the solenoid and then went into a 2 way splitter on the other end which then had on each split a needle valve, my bubble counters were in the tank those 3/4 in 1 types. Options are sometimes limited to what type of needle valve you have on how pretty things will look =)


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

If i get a needle valve that means i need 2 drop checkers and check valve for each tank?


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Drop Checkers and Bubble counters are different things, same with needle valves and check valves. I'm assuming you mean 2 Bubble counters and two needle valves? you dont NEED a bubble counter.. If you have a drop checker you can get the right co2 levels, you just have to start low and turn it up gradually until you get green on your drop checker. Bubble counters just help with the initial setup knowing how much you need example 1-2 bubble per second etc.. I've seen what the co2 looks like coming out of my diffuser long enough that I could set the bubble count just by looking at how much CO2 is coming out.


Co2 tank -----> CO2 Regulator -----> Needle valve -----> Bubble Counter ------> Diffuser (Using Bubble Counter & Drop Checker as reference) 
OR
Co2 Tank ----> CO2 Regulator ------> Needle Valve -----> Diffuser (Using ONLY Drop Checker as reference)


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I mean bubble counter not drop checker sorry


So the needle valve will act like a check valve??


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

If you want different pressures off of one tank than yes, you need two needle valves. 
Bubble counters arnt required, although they do help with setting the right amount of flow.
If you decide not to use a Bubble counter. A Drop check is mandatory as it will be your
only way to regulate your Co2. You will have to be very careful at the start and up it slowly,
drop checkers take roughly 2 hours to show you what your levels are so they're showing 
you what your levels where two hours ago... (if that makes sence? haha)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

This is how my setup was

Co2 Tank --> Co2 Regulator --> Solenoid --> stem leading to a 2way splitter with Needle valve on each end --> check valve after each needle valve fed to their own 3in1 Diffuser in tank

As said you can pretty much make whatever you want how tricky it gets depends on what you have hardware wise. For me I had needle valves from JL that are threaded one side and slip connection for the co2 tube on the other which you can't easily add a bubble counter to


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Is it needed to put a check valve after the needle valve?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used a CO2 check valve ($6) > a Y splitter ($8) > then an inline needle valve for each tank ($12/each) > followed by an  inline bubble counter with built-in check valves leading to the atomizer/diffuser on each tank.

All of these items are available through Canadian Aquatics .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

